# Worried sudden bloated stomach



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've attached some pictures but I'm not sure if you can tell properly because of his silly husky-like fur.

I've JUST noticed it, come on in the past hour or so.

Duke is 7 months old, GSD cross Husky, he was wormed yesterday with Drontol.

Past four days he's had the runs, so he's been on rice and chicken. This morning he passed a very mucousy poop, since then he's had solid poops so I've given him half his dinner half rice and fish for his breakfast.

My OH went to feed Lollie her lunch, forgot to clip the dog bin lid properly and Duke has his whole head in there happily munching away, took him out on a walk, he had a run he's been fine all day until this evening.

He refused his dinner, he'll drink, he doesn't seem hiself at all, he looks very sad and he's constantly following me around. 

His stomach, or the area around his ribs has dramatically increased in size, it feels quite firm to touch but I don't want to cause any damage so I don't really like to touch it. 

Is it something I should be contacting my emergency vet about? Going to ring vets tomorrow for an appointment anyway because of his poops and he's been wanting to go to the loo more so I was going to ask them to do a urine test or something. I'm really worried  He looks pregnant


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Phone the vet NOW!!! Could be GDV (bloat) which is an EMERGENCY


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

VETs NOW! BLOAT! and bloat kills! NO vet will look any worse of you for getting it wrong!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol I should try attaching the pictures eh?

The last one is one I took of him recently so y ou can kinda get a before and after


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I also dont think this can wait. I couldnt find any pictures on the thread, but from what you describe it could be bloat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

If your vet is not available get an emergency vet! NOW! Tell that you think it is Gastric Torsion or BLOAt!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Firstly why are you wasting time putting pics up when your dog could have a potentially life threatening condition? It could be something as simple as having the Drontal while suffering from diahorrea (not a good idea I wouldn't have thought), but any dog who has a deep chest like a Lab, Husky ect can get Bloat and die so PLEASE go to the vets now and let us know.

Unless this is a joke (referring to the lol you put on with your pics) then PLEASE act now


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I would agree, with you saying he gorged then run around with the syptoms id be worried about bloat


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> Firstly why are you wasting time putting pics up when your dog could have a potentially life threatening condition? It could be something as simple as having the Drontal while suffering from diahorrea (not a good idea I wouldn't have thought), but any dog who has a deep chest like a Lab, Husky ect can get Bloat and die so PLEASE go to the vets now and let us know.
> 
> Unless this is a joke (referring to the lol you put on with your pics) then PLEASE act now


John Morris "My misty suffered bloat twice! It is MY biggest nightmare!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Like evrone says go to the vets, dont sit on PF! if in doubt visit the vets


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As above, bloat's a killer


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

One reply on this thread comes from a vet nurse; follow her advice. Phone a vet, any vet if you can't get yours. This is urgent - can't emphasise it enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Even if it weren't bloat! which it does look like to me! he still needs to see a vet re the gorging! We had a lab die on this forum just a few weeks ago due to it scoffing half a bag of dry food! Have you contacted the vet yet? Are you on your way?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel really stupid now, I'm sorry. I didn't know it could be so serious, I've had three family dogs and not experienced anything like this. 

My OH is on his way taking him now, the vets said they want £100 upfront for just the consultation. I don't care to be honest, aslong as they take good care of my boy  I'd pay the world for him!
Thank you for all your replies, again sorry if I sounded stupid posting on here when I should be on the phone to an emergency vet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I feel really stupid now, I'm sorry. I didn't know it could be so serious, I've had three family dogs and not experienced anything like this.
> 
> My OH is on his way taking him now, the vets said they want £100 upfront for just the consultation. I don't care to be honest, aslong as they take good care of my boy  I'd pay the world for him!
> Thank you for all your replies, again sorry if I sounded stupid posting on here when I should be on the phone to an emergency vet.


all the very best to you! Hoping we are wrong! BUT it is NOT worth the risk believe you me! My dog has suffered bloat twice! I have a built in radar for it! it is not summat you hang about with!

Again - all the best!
DT
X
please keep us informed!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

hope he's ok  keep us updated x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I feel really stupid now, I'm sorry. I didn't know it could be so serious, I've had three family dogs and not experienced anything like this.
> 
> My OH is on his way taking him now, the vets said they want £100 upfront for just the consultation. I don't care to be honest, aslong as they take good care of my boy  I'd pay the world for him!
> Thank you for all your replies, again sorry if I sounded stupid posting on here when I should be on the phone to an emergency vet.


Stupidity and inexperience are two entirely different things. If you hadn't come here to ask, you would have waited till the morning and that could well have been too late.

As to the £100 up front, do these people not care at all about animals? I know it is a business, not a charity, but I have sometimes been in a position where I just did not have £100 and no one to borrow it from at this time of night, when all my son's money is in a building society account.

I am afraid that makes me angry. Do let us know how he his, poor soul.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I feel really stupid now, I'm sorry. I didn't know it could be so serious, I've had three family dogs and not experienced anything like this.
> 
> My OH is on his way taking him now, the vets said they want £100 upfront for just the consultation. I don't care to be honest, aslong as they take good care of my boy  I'd pay the world for him!
> Thank you for all your replies, again sorry if I sounded stupid posting on here when I should be on the phone to an emergency vet.


Don't feel bad Nicole, you knew something was up and you asked advice, and even more importantly you took it :thumbup: I hope your boy is ok, caught quickly it can be treated. 
Unfortunately not a great deal of dog owner's know about bloat, despite it being a BIG killer in large breed deep chested dogs (although actually small breeds and cats can get it). I'd imagine if the dog had cut himself and was pouring out blood you wouldn't have hesitated to call the vet, but lot's of people don't realise what an emergency a bloated tummy and/or unproductive retching/gagging is.
Keep us updated. Fingers crossed for him


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Stupidity and inexperience are two entirely different things. If you hadn't come here to ask, you would have waited till the morning and that could well have been too late.
> 
> As to the £100 up front, do these people not care at all about animals? I know it is a business, not a charity, but I have sometimes been in a position where I just did not have £100 and no one to borrow it from at this time of night, when all my son's money is in a building society account.
> 
> I am afraid that makes me angry. Do let us know how he his, poor soul.


I would beg steal borrow and if all else failed I would LIE! on my back if need be! AND I MEAN THAT!!!
Bloat! is a very painful death!

but yes! how the feek can these vets allow something that lives and breathes suffer such agony! I want to cry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Doolally said:


> Don't feel bad Nicole, you knew something was up and you asked advice, and even more importantly you took it :thumbup: I hope your boy is ok, caught quickly it can be treated.
> Unfortunately not a great deal of dog owner's know about bloat, despite it being a BIG killer in large breed deep chested dogs (although actually small breeds and cats can get it). I'd imagine if the dog had cut himself and was pouring out blood you wouldn't have hesitated to call the vet, but lot's of people don't realise what an emergency a bloated tummy and/or unproductive retching/gagging is.
> Keep us updated. Fingers crossed for him


EVERYBODY I know knows about bloat (in real life)! and I would NEVER home a pup with a deep chested dog in a home where the potential owners had not researched it! I made many many posts as old DT on here in the pat! As has Moboyd - who I think has a sticky!
Not getting onto you Doolally, just pointing out that certainly owners of deep chested dogs should be aware of it!
love
DT
x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would beg steal borrow and if all else failed I would LIE! on my back if need be! AND I MEAN THAT!!!
> Bloat! is a very painful death!
> 
> but yes! how the feek can these vets allow something that lives and breathes suffer such agony! I want to cry!


By the time I had earned £100 like that, it would be way too late for the dog! Would probably take at least a month.:lol:

Of course, there is usually someone to borrow from, but not at this time of night. I can usually borrow off my son if need be, but building society closes at 5pm. I just think it is unreasonable to refuse to see a dangerously sick animal because you can't produce £100 there and then.

If I were a vet I would save the dog and worry about the money afterwards.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> VETs NOW! BLOAT! and bloat kills! NO vet will look any worse of you for getting it wrong!


OMG how can someone sit and post on a forum, while their dog suffers from what DOES look like bloat. Over eating some dog food, does not do this!!!

Over eating then taking for a run, WILL cause bloat!

I agree with DT, ring the vet NOW!!!!! Tomorrow is noooo good. The poor dog will be in huge amouts of pain and discomfort.

If you have no money, the vet will still see emergencies and work out a payment plan with you.

Bloat can kill in hours, not days!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> Firstly why are you wasting time putting pics up when your dog could have a potentially life threatening condition? It could be something as simple as having the Drontal while suffering from diahorrea (not a good idea I wouldn't have thought), but any dog who has a deep chest like a Lab, Husky ect can get Bloat and die so PLEASE go to the vets now and let us know.
> 
> Unless this is a joke (referring to the lol you put on with your pics) then PLEASE act now


The "lol" next to pics, pee'd me off big time


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't stop crying, I really hope he's alright. He's only 7 months old!

Lollie keeps walking around whining, she does this all the time he's out. When he went for his castration she didn't come out from underneath the kitchen table all day, just sat under there whining.

Funny thing is, I never knew I loved him this much


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> OMG how can someone sit and post on a forum, while their dog suffers from what DOES look like bloat. Over eating some dog food, does not do this!!!
> 
> Over eating then taking for a run, WILL cause bloat!
> 
> ...


Dog's on his way to the vet now. Poster is inexperienced but came to ask and now is treating it seriously. Good thing she bothered to ask.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> OMG how can someone sit and post on a forum, while their dog suffers from what DOES look like bloat. Over eating some dog food, does not do this!!!
> 
> Over eating then taking for a run, WILL cause bloat!
> 
> ...


The dog is on his way to the vets Nicole took the advise


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I can't stop crying, I really hope he's alright. He's only 7 months old!
> 
> Lollie keeps walking around whining, she does this all the time he's out. When he went for his castration she didn't come out from underneath the kitchen table all day, just sat under there whining.
> 
> Funny thing is, I never knew I loved him this much


Really hope he is ok , fingers crossed and possitive vibes for him xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I can't stop crying, I really hope he's alright. He's only 7 months old!
> 
> Lollie keeps walking around whining, she does this all the time he's out. When he went for his castration she didn't come out from underneath the kitchen table all day, just sat under there whining.
> 
> Funny thing is, I never knew I loved him this much


You've done the right thing, first by seeking advice, then by acting on it. Try not to upset yourself. Of course you love him this much, you just don't get that sinking feeling till something goes wrong.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad the dog is on its ways to the vets it certainly sounds and looks like he needs to be checked over. Hope everything is ok, fingers crossed!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Stupidity and inexperience are two entirely different things. If you hadn't come here to ask, you would have waited till the morning and that could well have been too late.
> 
> As to the £100 up front, do these people not care at all about animals? I know it is a business, not a charity, but I have sometimes been in a position where I just did not have £100 and no one to borrow it from at this time of night, when all my son's money is in a building society account.
> 
> I am afraid that makes me angry. Do let us know how he his, poor soul.


If someone has an emergency condition with their pet, but doesn't have the up front fee to hand at that time. The vet will still see an emergency (it would be wrong as you say not to), and bill it at a later date or set up a payment plan. Most vets do, I can't say with 100% certainly that all do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't cry Nicole! The vets is the only place to be! If it is bloat they will release the pressure on arrival and operate asap!
If it took a few harsh words from the likes of Myself, Newfie! Mr Darcy and doolally to mention just a few then so be it! Some of us dont think before we speak! there were no mallice intended! just what was needed and the urgency!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

H0lly said:


> The dog is on his way to the vets Nicole took the advise


Sorry  Didn't read the whole thread.

Phew, glad he is on the way to the vets! 

Fingers crossed for the wee guy! x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

fingers crossed he is ok hun ...he is on his way to the vet thats he main thing....
positive vibes coming from over here x


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your comments. I'm currently reading a bit about bloat in dogs and I will be telling every single dog owner I know about this!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> EVERYBODY I know knows about bloat (in real life)! and I would NEVER home a pup with a deep chested dog in a home where the potential owners had not researched it! I made many many posts as old DT on here in the pat! As has Moboyd - who I think has a sticky!
> Not getting onto you Doolally, just pointing out that certainly owners of deep chested dogs should be aware of it!
> love
> DT
> x


Oh of course they SHOULD know DT, and I imagine most owners of purebred large dogs have had it drilled into them by the breeders. But I could not tell you just how many people I have come across who think it's ok to feed their dog then exercise it straight away, nor how many dogs I have seen too late to help as the owner thought it 'was just trying to be sick and would be ok'....I make a point of talking to puppy owners about feeding, exercising etc and what to look out for and so many people just don't have a clue.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Thank you so much for all your comments. I'm currently reading a bit about bloat in dogs and I will be telling every single dog owner I know about this!


I criticised (sorry) you for being online when your dog was suffering. But as others pointed out, just as well you came on here, for members to point out to you that this was an emergency. It could be that PF members and you, saved a wee life tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> If someone has an emergency condition with their pet, but doesn't have the upfront fee to hand at that time. The vet will still see an emergency (it would be wrong as you say not to), and bill it at a later date or set up a plan. Most vets do, I can't say with 100% certainly that all do.


Personally Mr Darcy I think this is an area that needs defining! As it can be quite confusing! Maybe there should be some intervension from one of the governing bodies! but certainly something needs to be done!
I'll give you one of my own experiences!

A few weeks ago - on a Sunday (typical) Manuex took ill I called MY own vet - the owner answered and did not recongnize my name nor my voice! The first thing he aid I must tell you there is a £70 call out fee!!! When he realized I was he was rather embarassed and did say oh don't worry!!!

BUT! lets put ourselves in the shoes of a new pet owner!! what the hell do they do or say! especially if they do NOT have the money!

Now this is maybe a new thread!! but your views anyone???


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

When I mentioned that due to unforseen circumstances I don't have the £100 she put me on hold, spoke to a vet and said "Is there any chance you could contribute anything as good will?"

I said of course, I accidently paid out two months rent today... I know I'm such a mong. But for an EMERGENCY I personally think £100 is alot of money considering that doesn't include treatment/medication

"Oh hello? Yes I think my dog is dying"

- "That'll be £100 without medication"

"oh um.. I don't have that money, my mother has just died and I spent it on her funeral"

- "Okay well you can see your vet tomorrow, night"


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Sorry  Didn't read the whole thread.
> 
> Phew, glad he is on the way to the vets!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the wee guy! x


T'is time delay! trying to get the message and the urgency over! and missing the posts that are made between! At least Nicola took the advice and got to the vet asap! 
Keeping my fingers crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Personally Mr Darcy I think this is an area that needs defining! As it can be quite confusing! Maybe there should be some intervension from one of the governing bodies! but certainly something needs to be done!
> I'll give you one of my own experiences!
> 
> A few weeks ago - on a Sunday (typical) Manuex took ill I called MY own vet - the owner answered and did not recongnize my name nor my voice! The first thing he aid I must tell you there is a £70 call out fee!!! When he realized I was he was rather embarassed and did say oh don't worry!!!
> ...


Isn't it unlawful to fail to get treatment for a suffering animal? Does that apply to the owner only, or should it also apply to a vet? My view is that if an animal is suffering, the vet should treat it, simple as that.

The NHS does not treat foreign tourists for free, they have to pay, but if an emergency came in I doubt they would be asking for money before they treated the person.

There should most definitely be a law to compell vets to do all they can whether the funds are available or not in an emergency situation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> When I mentioned that due to unforseen circumstances I don't have the £100 she put me on hold, spoke to a vet and said "Is there any chance you could contribute anything as good will?"
> 
> I said of course, I accidently paid out two months rent today... I know I'm such a mong. But for an EMERGENCY I personally think £100 is alot of money considering that doesn't include treatment/medication
> 
> ...


Nicola! if it is bloat then the cost will be nearer a £1000. do you have insurance?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> When I mentioned that due to unforseen circumstances I don't have the £100 she put me on hold, spoke to a vet and said "Is there any chance you could contribute anything as good will?"
> 
> I said of course, I accidently paid out two months rent today... I know I'm such a mong. But for an EMERGENCY I personally think £100 is alot of money considering that doesn't include treatment/medication
> 
> ...


They would probably have still seen the dog, even if you couldn't pay them anything  But they will try and squeeze some out of you, if you SAY you have it. 

Vets will ALWAYS ask for the up front fee, but doesn't mean they won't see an animal who could die without immediate treatment, if you didn't have the money.

If however you noticed a wee lump on his ear, they would then say "Okay, we will see you tomorrow" 

Vets aren't the bad guys 

These "fees" are to deter people from ringing up vets to deal with fleas and the such, as well as to out of hours costs. Methods in the madness!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes I have insurance


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Yes I have insurance


Then that will be taken care of at least!
Please keep us informed Nicole!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> EVERYBODY I know knows about bloat (in real life)! and I would NEVER home a pup with a deep chested dog in a home where the potential owners had not researched it! I made many many posts as old DT on here in the pat! As has Moboyd - who I think has a sticky!
> Not getting onto you Doolally, just pointing out that certainly owners of deep chested dogs should be aware of it!
> love
> DT
> x


Both my dogs came from champion kennels, but no one mentioned bloat to me. Someone later mentioned it could happen in giant breeds, but I had no idea of the symptoms. It wasn't until joining this forum that I knew anything about it, so I would have been in the very same position as Nicole had this happened to me and probably asking on here and doing the same as her - getting to the vet.

Without the internet, the dog would have no hope. So nobody should be criticising for coming here straight away instead flying down to the vet.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Isn't it unlawful to fail to get treatment for a suffering animal? Does that apply to the owner only, or should it also apply to a vet? My view is that if an animal is suffering, the vet should treat it, simple as that.
> 
> The NHS does not treat foreign tourists for free, they have to pay, but if an emergency came in I doubt they would be asking for money before they treated the person.
> 
> There should most definitely be a law to compell vets to do all they can whether the funds are available or not in an emergency situation.


Any vets I have known do treat EMERGENCIES without the need of the up front fee, if the owner doesn't have it!

As you say (I was gonna mention it earlier) the RSPCA could prosecute, if care wasn't given to a dying pet in pain. Thats why vets DO see them without money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Both my dogs came from champion kennels, but no one mentioned bloat to me. Someone later mentioned it could happen in giant breeds, but I had no idea of the symptoms. It wasn't until joining this forum that I knew anything about it, so I would have been in the very same position as Nicole had this happened to me and probably asking on here and doing the same as her - getting to the vet.
> 
> Without the internet, the dog would have no hope. So nobody should be criticising for coming here straight away instead flying down to the vet.


Hey! whos criticising her! we were just trying to get over the URGENCY! thats all! nothing more ! nothing less!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He's just got to the vets now, so fingers crossed he'll be seen soon. 

The normal we have is really good, he's such a nice guy. Gave us really helpful advice and didn't charge us for a few visits, got half price on this liquid syringey brown stuff he had to have when he was younger (Do you like my technical speak?)


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

*normal vet


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Both my dogs came from champion kennels, but no one mentioned bloat to me. Someone later mentioned it could happen in giant breeds, but I had no idea of the symptoms. It wasn't until joining this forum that I knew anything about it, so I would have been in the very same position as Nicole had this happened to me and probably asking on here and doing the same as her - getting to the vet.
> 
> Without the internet, the dog would have no hope. So nobody should be criticising for coming here straight away instead flying down to the vet.


It was just that people with experience went into panic mode and wanted to get the message across loud and clear no bad intentions intended.

just hope hes ok now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> It was just that people with experience went into panic mode and wanted to get the message across loud and clear no bad intentions intended.
> 
> just hope hes ok now.


thank you! absolutely NONE intended!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Any news? One of my Bullmastiffs and one of my sisters Weimeraners died of bloat. Its awful.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Just seen this - fingers crossed for you both! x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Gwad! Hope he is alright.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Any news? One of my Bullmastiffs and one of my sisters Weimeraners died of bloat. Its awful.


I KNOW three weimys (an I mean KNOW) who have died of bloat! also know of many more who I don't know ! and it break my heart everytime I hear of another!

AND If I come across as harsh and it saves just ONE dog I really don't care what folk think of me!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just need some news now. everything crossed here


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Both my dogs came from champion kennels, but no one mentioned bloat to me. Someone later mentioned it could happen in giant breeds, but I had no idea of the symptoms. It wasn't until joining this forum that I knew anything about it, so I would have been in the very same position as Nicole had this happened to me and probably asking on here and doing the same as her - getting to the vet.
> 
> Without the internet, the dog would have no hope. So nobody should be criticising for coming here straight away instead flying down to the vet.


Thats the thing it is not just any giant or large breed, it is ALL dogs that are at risk of gastirc torsion (bloat).

Its is just deep chested breeds are more prone to it (doesn't have to be large )

I have seen wee tiny dogs develop bloat!

Something to keep in mind!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Just need some news now. everything crossed here


Well we can hope that the young piggy just scoffed itself fat I suppose! Did you read the opening post! I jumped in with both feet and posted after reading the title alone!!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

this scares me everyday , Too the point i check her belly/ribs etc everytime she has eaten to make sure she is ok, Horrible .. I really hope Duke is ok x


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still waiting, my fella got there about 5 minutes ago because he couldn't find the place so had to ring me up. 

Hopefully I should hear something soon, and hoping he's being seen to right now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I'm still waiting, my fella got there about 5 minutes ago because he couldn't find the place so had to ring me up.
> 
> Hopefully I should hear something soon, and hoping he's being seen to right now


Hope everything turns out well for your boy, Good on you for getting him to a vets so soon.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He's always wolfed down his food, to the point where he inhales it. And he wolfs down his water, bowl after bowl when he was a pup but that was because he never had access to fresh water constantly when he was really young. Now he drinks 3/4 bowls a day, as opposed to about 6 or 7 he was drinkign.

I put his dinner down and he didn't even have the energy to eat it, he wasn't bloated at this time just looked tired. I assumed it was the run he went for. He ate lollie's food about 2 hours before he went on a walk. 

I mentioned to my OH that he looks depressed and I should massage him, I called him... once.. twice.. three times, didn't come, just lay on the kitchen floor which is when I came on here because I noticed it then. I got him into the front room while on the phone to the vets, stroking his ears. Then I gave him a dog snog when my OH took him.

He was so energetic and looked really well this morning, then all of a sudden it was like "oh mummy I'm just too tired, I can't be bothered"

He follows me around the house to no end, and now Lollie does too. I'm in the toilet, and I have two dogs lying down outside the door. I go upstairs and I have two dogs at the bottom of the steps sitting and waiting. Drives me bonkers.

Yet tonight he didn't  all happened quite quickly


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

It is so frightening when dogs become ill and bloat is so bad that we all tend to panic, hence some of the replies. Some of us have had dogs suffer with it and others know the dangers. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> He's always wolfed down his food, to the point where he inhales it. And he wolfs down his water, bowl after bowl when he was a pup but that was because he never had access to fresh water constantly when he was really young. Now he drinks 3/4 bowls a day, as opposed to about 6 or 7 he was drinkign.
> 
> I put his dinner down and he didn't even have the energy to eat it, he wasn't bloated at this time just looked tired. I assumed it was the run he went for. He ate lollie's food about 2 hours before he went on a walk.
> 
> ...


Yip, gastric torsion comes on within minutes, once the stomach flips back on itself....

You have us all on tender hooks, for news. God, knows how you are feeling, if thats how I am feeling and its not my dog!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck for your dog. Your lucky £100 is nothing in emergancy vet consultation.

When Alaska broke her leg they wanted £250 just to see her......then they said they wouldnt even operate or do anything but dress it until the next day.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Well my OH just phoned

They checked his heartbeat, was fine, checked his temperature was fine. They felt his belly and chest and asked how much he has eaten today because she can feel the masses amount of food he stole out of Lollie's food bin.

She said that's the cause of the bloating, being a greedy pig and she gave him an injection to make him comfortable (my oh didn't ask what it was!) 
She also told us to starve him for 24 hours and start again on chicken and rice


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

The second time mine bloated she tried to hide! she was literally digging herself a hole under our caravan!

another typical symtem is that they are straining to go to the toilet or to be sick! but nthing is coming out! Also pacing! they pace!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

keep checking back.... hope hope hope he is ok!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! whos criticising her! we were just trying to get over the URGENCY! thats all! nothing more ! nothing less!


I wasn't getting at anyone, DT - honest Indian! Just didn't want her to feel it is all her fault, she should have known, when there is no real reason why she should.

I only quoted you because of your comments about breeders telling people - nobody told me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Well my OH just phoned
> 
> They checked his heartbeat, was fine, checked his temperature was fine. They felt his belly and chest and asked how much he has eaten today because she can feel the masses amount of food he stole out of Lollie's food bin.
> 
> ...


Phew.......


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Read up, just posted about his 'condition' or lack there of!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

so no torsion! phfew!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

yeay! He's just a piggy! :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope thank god, he's just a greedy bugger


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

The injection is to relax the stomach muscles and allow the food to digest. Keep an eye on him during the night (not that you are likely to get much sleep anyway) and try Pets at Home opp the vets for those bowls. Will dig out the details tomorrow and pm you if they don't sell them. Hope things are better and your boy is okay.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I would still be careful in the future, also with the water.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Going to pets at home tomrorow to get those bowls.

I have one of those uhm... kibble doodah toys. The one where you have to bat it around and turn it to get bits of food out. I might start using that more frequently to help him stop wolfing down his food.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a relief! 

A friend of mine had a weimaraner with bloat but sadly he died and so very young. Horrible condition.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I swear by the bowls with bobbles in that makes the dogs eat slowly as they have to pick round the prongs so they can't gobble the food and with Dyson because he is such a hoover we limit the water in his bowl and just keep topping it up coz otherwise he will eat his dinner then suck the water bowl dry then throw up minutes later.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im glad hes ok.. to be fair to the Op i read the lol as laughing at herself not attaching the photos to the first post- as soon as the responses were seen she acted. 
Well thats how i read it at the time..
Really hope hes ok


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Going to pets at home tomrorow to get those bowls.
> 
> I have one of those uhm... kibble doodah toys. The one where you have to bat it around and turn it to get bits of food out. I might start using that more frequently to help him stop wolfing down his food.


Good idea. Let me know if they don't have the bowls and I will dig details out for you and where we got ours from.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Nope thank god, he's just a greedy bugger


I would still keep an eye on him, if all that swelling IS food, he may be uncomfortable for a while yet. Just watch that he poos it all out (I am sure you already know that).

So it was still important for him to go to the vet, the probably gave him some Rimadyl also to ease any pain or discomfort he may feel.

To me, not a wasted visited. 

Glad you let us know.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid question here from me, but can bloat be caused by water also ?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They gave him

Metoclopramide INJ 10MG/2ML

That only cost a fiver but the consultation was £99 ;o


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Do not NEVER be tempted to use a raised bowl" they areactually contributury to bloat!

As per the brake bowls! you can get one from fish 4 dogs for around a tenner!
Also
Vet UK do a slightly different version for around a fiver!

OR! if you have a chain there! i'e a choke chain or a couple of really large pebbles put that in with the food that will slow them down! 

BUT!! more important!
Do not exercise immediately after feeding!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> I swear by the bowls with bobbles in that makes the dogs eat slowly as they have to pick round the prongs so they can't gobble the food and with Dyson because he is such a hoover we limit the water in his bowl and just keep topping it up coz otherwise he will eat his dinner then suck the water bowl dry then throw up minutes later.


Hi I have these bowls too - i just wish I could get some that were raised, that woudl be even better, have you seen any? I raise them myself by stacking then on an upturned bowl


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

H0lly said:


> stupid question here from me, but can bloat be caused by water also ?


Not stupid at all 
Bloat (Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus) in Dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hi I have these bowls too - i just wish I could get some that were raised, that woudl be even better, have you seen any? I raise them myself by stacking then on an upturned bowl


No, recent studies have shown that raised bowls cause an increased risk

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.2000.217.1492

Approximately 20 and 52% of cases of GDV among the large breed and giant breed dogs, respectively, were attributed to having a raised feed bowl


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

rona said:


> No, recent studies have shown that raised bowls cause an increased risk


Spot on ! :thumbup:

Opinion is divided, on the matter!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They weighed him at 31.2kg ... Most of that should hopefully be all that food he scoffed


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hi I have these bowls too - i just wish I could get some that were raised, that woudl be even better, have you seen any? I raise them myself by stacking then on an upturned bowl


DO NOT FEED FROM A RAISED bowl! they are KNOWN to contribute to bloat!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So glad your boy is okay and well done for posting on the forum for advice. 

Having three Mals I have the "Bloat in dogs" pages printed off and stuck inside one of my kitchen cupboards so as I can read up on symptoms lest I forget. Water can cause bloat, it's basically the air that is gulped at the time that causes the condition.

Hugs from here. xx


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> DO NOT FEED FROM A RAISED bowl! they are KNOWN to contribute to bloat!


Very pink and fluffy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Spot on ! :thumbup:
> 
> Opinion is divided, on the matter!


Shouldn't be! it is conclusive as per the uni that does all the reseach into bloat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Very pink and fluffy!


A bit like me then:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

so glad he seems to be ok, must have been really scary for you.

just keep an eye on him through the night.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> They weighed him at 31.2kg ... Most of that should hopefully be all that food he scoffed


To have THAT amount of swelling, he must had ate more than you thought?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

These are the pages I have printed off and gave a copy to each of my pups new owners too. Bloat in Dogs

I too would never feed from a raised bowl.


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Shouldn't be! it is conclusive as per the uni that does all the reseach into bloat!


But others camps, say not.

But as I said in reply to Rona's post... "Spot On".....

So you know what camp I am in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> To have THAT amount of swelling, he must had ate more than you thought?


A little before your time Mr Darcy there was a lab on here that scoffed too much dry! the owner did NOT seek treatment and the dog DIED! can you imagine that! I wish someone would find this thread for me! but I do not know how to trace old threads!
DT


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> A little before your time Mr Darcy there was a lab on here that scoffed too much dry! the owner did NOT seek treatment and the dog DIED! can you imagine that! I wish someone would find this thread for me! but I do not know how to trace old threads!
> DT


Thats why I posted what I did above, for the owner still to keep an eye, the doggy is not out of the woods yet if ALL that swelling was food. And that it was not a wasted trip to the vet. Especially as it was DRY food.

Yip, before my time, have not seen the thread you are taking about!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> But others camps, say not.
> 
> But as I said in reply to Rona's post... "Spot On".....
> 
> So you know what camp I am in!


Well you can stay in Rona's camp then Mr D ! I shall stay right here! alone in my own camp! along with the findings of Purdue University who have to be the leaders in Gastric Torsion research!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well you can stay in Rona's camp then Mr D ! I shall stay right here! alone in my own camp! along with the findings of Purdue University who have to be the leaders in Gastric Torsion research!


You are funny DT...........Rona was agreeing with you, and so was I. (Read posts more carefully).

Ya mong


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> You are funny DT...........Rona was agreeing with you, and so was I. (Read posts more carefully).


Tried to get an appointment at specsaver today! but they were fully booked!
Thats my excuse! and I'm sticking to it:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> You are funny DT...........Rona was agreeing with you, and so was I. (Read posts more carefully).
> 
> Ya mong


She's always been like this  
The times I've told her :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tried to get an appointment at specsaver today! but they were fully booked!
> Thats my excuse! and I'm sticking to it:thumbup:


Not the blown light bulbs this time then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

rona said:


> She's always been like this
> The times I've told her :lol: :lol:


sure Mr Darcy will get used to me Rona
Given time


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Not the blown light bulbs this time then? :lol: :lol:


they did away with the old 100 watt bulbs didn't they! replaced em with these economy things! I am constantly living in the dark!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tried to get an appointment at specsaver today! but they were fully booked!
> Thats my excuse! and I'm sticking to it:thumbup:


Not extracting the urine this time then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Not extracting the urine this time then?


T'is my hobby! extracting the urine that is!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

This one DT??

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/112962-help-dog-gorged-dry-food.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is my hobby! extracting the urine that is!


Would it be cruel for me to name any dog I breed in future its kennel name to be "Extracting the urine" :lol:

Still makes me giggle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Acacia86 said:


> This one DT??
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/112962-help-dog-gorged-dry-food.html


Mr Darcy and Nicole!
PLEASE if you are both around read this thread that Acacia so kindly found for us!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Would it be cruel for me to name any dog I breed in future its kennel name to be "Extracting the urine" :lol:
> 
> Still makes me giggle.


Taking the pee
Extracting the urine
Water Sample
Pissed as a f"rt
Pee Wee
Wee tiddler

there half a litter for you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Taking the pee
> Extracting the urine
> Water Sample
> Pissed as a f"rt
> ...


Sadly the average is 4.....Doubt the kennel club would allow it

Party poopers.

Wee tiddler.....:lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Mr Darcy and Nicole!
> PLEASE if you are both around read this thread that Acacia so kindly found for us!


I will do....If it has a sad ending, do I want to?


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad your boy is ok, and hope his swelling goes down soon xx

Rona, DT and Mr Darcy can you tell me the bowls you use? My Akita wolfs down her food, she will stop when u tell her but she is so fast. I would prefer not to use the raised bowls from all the research lately.

Thanks 
Claire


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> I will do....If it has a sad ending, do I want to?


well the dog died so hardly a happy ending! but yet again illustrates the importance of seeking veternary advise ! which can only be a good thing if it saves a life! and if that accounts for us being blunt and to the point then so be it! I'll be blunt! you can be to the point! shall we apply for a name change


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Akitaowner said:


> Glad your boy is ok, and hope his swelling goes down soon xx
> 
> Rona, DT and Mr Darcy can you tell me the bowls you use? My Akita wolfs down her food, she will stop when u tell her but she is so fast. I would prefer not to use the raised bowls from all the research lately.
> 
> ...


NO to the raised bowl (dont listen to the other two - they are both in the same camp) look at the BRAKE BOWL! there are many others like it! fish 4 dogs do one! as do vet UK!

theres a start!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well the dog died so hardly a happy ending! but yet again illustrates the importance of seeking veternary advise ! which can only be a good thing if it saves a life! and if that accounts for us being blunt and to the point then so be it! I'll be blunt! you can be to the point! shall we apply for a name change


I agree with EVERYTHING you say above.

We are having a "love-in" tonight :001_cool:

Name change, yeah!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Akitaowner said:


> Glad your boy is ok, and hope his swelling goes down soon xx
> 
> Rona, DT and Mr Darcy can you tell me the bowls you use? My Akita wolfs down her food, she will stop when u tell her but she is so fast. I would prefer not to use the raised bowls from all the research lately.
> 
> ...


I just use a normal ceramic dog bowl, the risk factor for Goldies is fairly low and Alfie is a very delicate eater anyway


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> NO to the raised bowl (dont listen to the other two - they are both in the same camp) look at the BRAKE BOWL! there are many others like it! fish 4 dogs do one! as do vet UK!
> 
> theres a start!


lol sorry didn't read the posts prop then lol.

I will have a look at the brake bowl now thanks DT

Claire


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just caught up with this. Really good news he's going to be ok. 
Well done for asking advice and then acting on it. You probably saved that little fella's life


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Im glad hes ok.. to be fair to the Op i read the lol as laughing at herself not attaching the photos to the first post- as soon as the responses were seen she acted.
> Well thats how i read it at the time..
> Really hope hes ok


well i assumed others did too, if people read posts properly instead of jumping in 

glad hes ok tho


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> No, recent studies have shown that raised bowls cause an increased risk


at one point wasnt studies showing that it could infact be causing an increase?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> well i assumed others did too, if people read posts properly instead of jumping in
> 
> glad hes ok tho


Don't really understand that! the bit about reading properly and not jumping in - do you want to elaborate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> at one point wasnt studies showing that it could infact be causing an increase?


?????


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> ?????


why confused - I was asking a question - I am sure someone mentioned it on this forum before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> at one point wasnt studies showing that it could infact be causing an increase?


Yes DT that is correct! conducted by the Purdo University whom are miles ahead in Gastric Torsion Research!

Edited to add!!! DD even


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> why confused - I was asking a question - I am sure someone mentioned it on this forum before.


But you seemed to have repeated what I had already said.
If I'm wrong I need you to make it clear what you are saying so that you can get an answer, hence the


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rona said:


> But you seemed to have repeated what I had already said.
> If I'm wrong I need you to make it clear what you are saying so that you can get an answer, hence the


  I just re read you post - and I first took it as 'no recent studies had shown that the raised bowl increases the risk' - ignore me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I just re read you post - and I first took it as 'no recent studies had shown that the raised bowl increases the risk' - ignore me!


I did put a link up to the study that DT mentions


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

will have a peek


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't really understand that! the bit about reading properly and not jumping in - do you want to elaborate!


well some posts stating they didn't like the way she was trying to add photos and the LOL,instead of taking her dog to the vet,when she had already took notice of most members advice and phoned the vet


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> well some posts stating they didn't like the way she was trying to add photos and the LOL,instead of taking her dog to the vet,when she had already took notice of most members advice and phoned the vet


There has been an apology for that post I believe, both the pictures and offending post were made before all facts were known


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> well some posts stating they didn't like the way she was trying to add photos and the LOL,instead of taking her dog to the vet,when she had already took notice of most members advice and phoned the vet


Time factor can be a problem on PF cetainly for me it can! I think where bloat is concerned there is only ONE course of acton and that is the vets! otherwise you could potentially end up with a dead dog! getting this across not matter how hard that may sound is the important factor! And hats off to Nicole! she got the message and acted right away! but those just picking up the post did not necisarilly see that!

Anyway! all is well!
This time!
xxx
DT


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in the middle of changing vets cause my vet of 20 years now uses an emergency vet service and they are stupid, you can not get your dog from them unless the bill is paid in full. My neighbour had an emergency with his boxer pup told them all the symptoms seemed most likely parvo and they wouldn't treat it without doing x rays at about 600.00 . So he paid the emergency bill (200.00) refused the x rays called his own vet at home whom decided to meet him did the tests and confirmed parvo. I've heard other people who have been turned away if they don't have cash or a credit card and show it. The dog survived. So I have changed to a vet who listened to their customers and they are the only vet now in our area who use themselves for an emergency. I loved my old vet but in an emergency I don't want these other vets who don't care about the animal only the almighty dollar or pound


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

The emergency vet we used took payment before you even went in the examining room. I know they don't want to get ripped off, but it seems rather heartless. When we said good bye to our kitty our vet told us not to worry about paying and that they'd send us the bill. They didn't even do that, they waited till we came in for Biscuit's next needles and we paid then.

I'm glad this story ended well!

This is my first puppy since I was eighteen and I am learning so much. I was just reading today that a dog's stomach is 65% of it's digestive system and that they are built to eat a ton of food at once. Feast or famine as the saying goes I suppose. And that you should give an adult dog one large meal per day. Well it seems from reading here that that could be a very bad decision, especially if they tend to wolf down their food.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

HOw is he doing this morning?

Hope he is back to himself


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just wanted to say with deep chested dogs u have to be so careful with bloat.

i have a german shepherd and i feed him after he has come back from ho=is walk,i give him at least an hour to rest before feeding him.

and i never take him out for a walk after feeding i wait another hour or so just to be safe.

same with water,my nxt door neighbours gsd had bloat he nearly died.he would drink loads of water gulping it down and then there kid used to chase the gsd round the garden.
needless to say an hour later his belly was like a drum and bloated.
poor dog was in the vets for 3 days touch and go.
£1000 vets fees too after an operation to sort his stomach out.

how's your boy doing today?
p.s he is stunning looking gsd cross!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He's alot better today but he still has the runs.

Not given him any breakfast yet and about to make him some rice and fish for his dinner later.

I feed him breakfast and dinner, the vet mentioned to my OH last night to just feed him one meal a day. 

Hoping these runs go soon but he is much better in himself thanks for asking


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've not been able to pick up those special bowls yet, so I'm only filling the water up a little at a time, waiting a minute or so before refilling it if he's still thirsty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I've not been able to pick up those special bowls yet, so I'm only filling the water up a little at a time, waiting a minute or so before refilling it if he's still thirsty.


You will not need one of those bowls forthe water! only the food! doubt they will makemuch difference with the water!

Glad all is well! maybe it is as well if he fasts today!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> A little before your time Mr Darcy there was a lab on here that scoffed too much dry! the owner did NOT seek treatment and the dog DIED! can you imagine that! I wish someone would find this thread for me! but I do not know how to trace old threads!
> DT


*That is terrible.*


MrDarcy said:


> You are funny DT...........Rona was agreeing with you, and so was I. (Read posts more carefully).
> 
> Ya mong


*You are pushing your luck calling DT that - I called someone a spaz the other day, and the thread got removed*


DoubleTrouble said:


> Tried to get an appointment at specsaver today! but they were fully booked!
> Thats my excuse! and I'm sticking to it:thumbup:


*Then they got an appointment but went into the Butchers next door in error!*


shetlandlover said:


> Would it be cruel for me to name any dog I breed in future its kennel name to be "Extracting the urine" :lol:
> 
> Still makes me giggle.


*PMSL Pardon the pun!*


rona said:


> There has been an apology for that post I believe, both the pictures and offending post were made before all facts were known


*I was the one who said about the photos, before finding out the dog was on the way to the vets and I apologised on forum and by pm for my remarks.*


DoubleTrouble said:


> Time factor can be a problem on PF cetainly for me it can! I think where bloat is concerned there is only ONE course of acton and that is the vets! otherwise you could potentially end up with a dead dog! getting this across not matter how hard that may sound is the important factor! And hats off to Nicole! she got the message and acted right away! but those just picking up the post did not necisarilly see that!
> 
> Anyway! all is well!
> This time!
> ...


*The time factor was my concern but then Nicole explained shewas at home and OH had taken the dog to the vets. We all know Bloat is one hell of a time critical thing don't we?

Glad the boy is feeling somewhat more comfortable now and hope he will learn not to raid the food bins again.*


----------

